# Taking down popcorn ceiling



## tractng (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello,

Got the result from the lab telling me it has no abestos in my 1956 house in southern calif.


Now the hard part is my ceiling has been painted by me in the past using about 3 coats.  In the past, we tried to scrape a piece off and it was a pain.  Now I have time and more determined.

My brother has scrapped many homes but all were non painted.  After scrapping a piece off for testing, the surface under the popcorn doesn't look like a true drwyall but some kind of sand/hard rock surface (it is called plaster)?  

My plan is to do a skim coat of mud over it and do a light sand.  Then prime the ceiling.  Finally use a hopper to spray a light texture and then use the trowel so give the texture a nice look.

I will be using water to wet the ceiling before scrapping it off.  Any better idea?

Here is the picture of the surface in the closet.







tnt


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 24, 2009)

you can try a small spray bottle with some vinegar and water. wet it down and scrape. There is no easy way with labor...just start and see what starts to work best.
Plaste underneath...good base.
good luck, tell us how you made out.


----------



## tractng (Dec 24, 2009)

inspectorD said:


> you can try a small spray bottle with some vinegar and water. wet it down and scrape. There is no easy way with labor...just start and see what starts to work best.
> Plaste underneath...good base.
> good luck, tell us how you made out.



Do you know the ratio of vinegar to water?

Also do you recommend that stuff at home depot that supposed to remove latex paint?

Thanks,
tnt


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 26, 2009)

Start with 3 parts water, 1 part vinegar. Stay away from having to buy stuff.waste of time and money..most of the stuff is available in good ol elbow grease.

experiment...see what works best, the only thing you have to worry about is getting things to wet, then you will gouge and you will also learn what is working.


----------



## tractng (Dec 30, 2009)

inspectorD said:


> Start with 3 parts water, 1 part vinegar. Stay away from having to buy stuff.waste of time and money..most of the stuff is available in good ol elbow grease.
> 
> experiment...see what works best, the only thing you have to worry about is getting things to wet, then you will gouge and you will also learn what is working.



Started today 12/29 (my log).  Spent 5 hours scrapping with little progress.  At the end, I learned something which is to do small portion at a time.  The areas that I am able to penetrate, I see plaster like browinish color. Normal?

We hit again tomorrow.  My goal is the get the popcorn off the ceiling in the living room. This will take many days...

Is vinegar bad when it comes into contact such as eye, skin, etc?

tnt


----------



## tractng (Dec 30, 2009)

inspectorD said:


> Start with 3 parts water, 1 part vinegar. Stay away from having to buy stuff.waste of time and money..most of the stuff is available in good ol elbow grease.
> 
> experiment...see what works best, the only thing you have to worry about is getting things to wet, then you will gouge and you will also learn what is working.



Started today 12/29 (my log).  Spent 5 hours scrapping with little progress.  At the end, I learned something which is to do small portion at a time.

Will hit again tomorrow.  My goal is the get the popcorn off the ceiling in the living room. This will take many days...

tnt


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 30, 2009)

You will be fine with vinegar. I suggested it, but it does not mean you need it. That is why you do a test area to see what works for you. Brown is definatly plaster if there is no paper covering comming off,and that is the skim coat you are taking off with the ceiling.
When you repair any gouges in the ceiling you will need plaster , not compound to get a good job.

Google plaster ceiling repair...and read.
good luck.


----------

